# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2020



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2020 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Jun 2020 às 09:46)

Bons dias.

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas, e bastante cinzentas, mesmo assim, o sol a conseguir passar às vezes. O dia amanheceu bastante mais fresco, ao ponto, de ter que vestir uma swet-shirt, pelo menos durante a manhã vai saber bem, à tarde parece que a temperatura volta a subir.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2020 às 11:33)

Boas...novo mês ,voltamos aos dias de Primavera e com bom tempo,parece fiquei livre dos dias inferno ,os modelos não acertam com a chuva ,manhã meia nublada ,de momento mais encoberto e com 22.3ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2020 às 14:03)

Boas...por aqui uma maravilha de tempo ,ambiente mais saudável ,nublado e com 22.8ºC...muito bom .


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Jun 2020 às 19:53)

Boa tarde, na Covilhã 22.5ºc com máxima de 24.6ºc no auriol a 610mts.
Agora com céu pouco nublado , durante a manhã e inicio da tarde houve alguns períodos de céu muito nublado.
A noite passada foi bem mais fresca que as das ultimas 2 semanas. 
O dia de ontem aqui para a região foi devastador, durante o dia de hoje tomei conhecimento de muitos prejuízos causados, cereja. uva, figo , azeitona e muito mais dum dia para o outro desapareceu.

Para poente:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2020 às 21:38)

Boas...a noite vai refrescando ,meia tarde com céu nublado e o final dia acabou com sol ,com 19.5ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Andre Barbosa (2 Jun 2020 às 01:49)

Qual a probabilidade de chuva/trovoada para Vieira do Minho esta terça feira a partir do início da tarde?


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Jun 2020 às 08:44)

Bom dia , na Covilhã outra noite fresca , agora com 19.3°c, 71% de HR  e alguma nebulosidade sobre a Serra.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2020 às 15:31)

Boas...bom tempo de Primavera continua ,sol e nuvens ,com 25.6ºC...nada mau a esta hora .

Dados de ontem 15.3ºC / 25.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2020 às 20:46)

Boas...foi uma boa tarde ,e a brisa de final de tarde já a correr ...maravilha ,céu mais limpo e com 21.1ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Nickname (2 Jun 2020 às 21:25)

Noite bem mais fresca que as últimas, finalmente acabou a vaga de calor 
Sigo com *18.2ºC*, a máxima foi de* 26ºC*


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Jun 2020 às 21:34)

Boa tarde, algumas nuvens durante o dia a ficar bastante nublado ao fim do dia. 
Na foto a Mata da Margaraça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G903F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2020 às 22:51)

Boas...uma boa noite...cheia de frescura natural ,com 18.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.1ºC / 26.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2020 às 10:09)

Boas...hoje a noite mais fresca ...alguma neblina pela alvorada ,com 19.9ºC e céu limpo .


----------



## Nickname (3 Jun 2020 às 11:12)

Céu nublado, *15.8ºC
*


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Jun 2020 às 13:30)

Boa tarde, com 24.3°c na Covilhã, céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (3 Jun 2020 às 13:40)

Ainda *18.1ºC*, céu nublado, que bem sabe este fresquinho 
Já não me lembro da última vez que tive temperaturas destas, a esta hora!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jun 2020 às 14:05)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boa tarde, algumas nuvens durante o dia a ficar bastante nublado ao fim do dia.
> Na foto a Mata da Margaraça
> 
> 
> ...


A mata parece-me que recuperou bem depois do que aconteceu por aí em outubro de 2017! O mesmo não se pode dizer dos eucaliptos e pinheiros que existiam à volta...


----------



## Nickname (3 Jun 2020 às 14:38)

Temperatura em queda, *17.5ºC *e vai chuviscando.
A máxima até agora foi de *18.4ºC*, e talvez se fique mesmo por aí!!

Já a mínima até foi alta para a época(e acima da média para qualquer mês), *14.5ºC
*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2020 às 15:57)

Boas...uma boa tarde de Primavera ,hoje mais ventoso...que sabe muito bem ,algumas nuvens ,com 24.2ºC...muito bom a esta hora .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2020 às 19:00)

Boas...a tarde continua a ser bem arejada ,céu mais limpo ,com 22.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Jun 2020 às 20:25)

*16.6ºC*

O Sol ainda apareceu por 2 horinhas ao final da tarde, para levar a máxima aos *20ºC*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jun 2020 às 20:44)

Que dia fantástico, meteorologicamente falando. Encoberto praticamente todo o dia mas ao final da tarde o sol ainda deu um ar da sua graça. Eu, ao invés de estar a beber limonada com uma tonelada de gelo, estou a beber um cappuccino e vou pôr meias nos pés. Se é que me entendem...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2020 às 21:32)

Boas...AC natural a trabalhar ,com 18.7ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2020 às 23:27)

Boas...brisa a correr ,com 17.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC 25.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2020 às 11:11)

Boas….bom dia de Primavera ,hoje com mais frescura natural ,o dia está nublado ,com 20.4ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2020 às 16:12)

Boas...uma boa tarde ,céu mais limpo ,brisa a correr ,com 23.8ºC...muito bom .


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Jun 2020 às 19:58)

Boa tarde, 21°c na Covilhã com céu limpo e    vento fraco.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2020 às 22:10)

Boas...noite fresquinha ,brisa a correr ,com 16.4ºC...mínima da noite passada foi de 16.2ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Jun 2020 às 08:37)

Bom dia , céu limpo na Covilhã com 16.8°c , mais uma noite fresquinha com 14.2°c de mínima.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (5 Jun 2020 às 09:28)

Madrugada fria em Várzea da Serra.
Mínima de 4,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2020 às 10:17)

Boas...mais um bom dia de Primavera...esta noite mais fresquinha ,com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 21.2ºC.

dados de ontem 14.8ºC / 24.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jun 2020 às 10:31)

Finalmente uma mínima mais baixita, mas nada de especial, *9.1ºC*

A manhã segue agradável com céu pouco nublado, *18.4ºC*


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Jun 2020 às 13:29)

Boa tarde, com 22.8°c na Covilhã, vento fraco e com céu limpo exceto sobre a Serra onde há alguma nebulosidade.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2020 às 15:42)

Boas...hoje mais quente pela tarde...o sol hoje a fazer moça ,céu limpo e algum vento ,com 26.3ºC.


----------



## Norther (5 Jun 2020 às 17:53)

Boas, por aqui dia de sol, com duas nuvens apenas que passaram por cá, 26.9°C agora e 42% HR com vento de oeste fraco. Manhã acordou fresca com a temperatura rondar os 10°C.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jun 2020 às 21:23)

Dia agradável, com uma máxima praticamente na média, *25.4ºC*

Fim de tarde já bastante fresco, nos* 15.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2020 às 21:51)

Boas...AC já ligados de frescura natural de fora ,depois de uma tarde já mais quente ,dia mais quente deste mês,com 19.4ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Albifriorento (6 Jun 2020 às 11:14)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo, por volta das 7 da manhã dava-me a sensação de um banco de nevoeiro na direcção sul, que não posso confirmar. O dia começou fresco, por agora a temperatura vai subindo, e eu de camisola.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2020 às 11:24)

Boas…hoje mais fresco em relação há mesma hora de ontem  ,parece ser mais um bom dia de Primavera ,com 19.8ºC e vento fraco...céu limpo .

Dados de ontem 12.1ºC / 26.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2020 às 15:02)

Boas...uma boa tarde ...hoje a brisa mais intensa ,com 24.7ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jun 2020 às 17:15)

*18.2ºC*
Tarde muito agradável, céu muito nublado.

Máxima: *21.4ºC*
Mínima: *10ºC*

Hoje em Várzea da Serra desceu aos 3.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2020 às 17:16)

Boas...a tarde a ficar bem arejada ,nuvens altas a chegar ,com 22.8ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2020 às 18:25)

Boa Tarde, 

na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro já se ouvem os tambores, muito escuro para WSW  22.3°c actuais.


----------



## Dan (6 Jun 2020 às 19:01)

A trovoada a sudoeste.





Por aqui 22,8ºC.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2020 às 19:08)

Belos raios e alguns roncos bem prolongados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2020 às 20:35)

Boas...AC hoje ligados ao máximo de frescura ,nuvens altas ,com 17.7ºC...bom fresco .


----------



## Nickname (6 Jun 2020 às 21:39)

A noite mal começou e já está bem fresquinho, *14.2ºC*, corre uma brisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2020 às 22:36)

Boas...bom fresco a rolar ,com 15.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.2ºC / 25.3ºC.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (7 Jun 2020 às 00:45)

Boa Noite

Em comparação com o dia de sexta-feira, este sábado foi mais fresco e até mais nublado. Por mim seria assim todos os dias, trabalhei e nem sequer suei. Chegou a pingar por volta das 20h, embora tenha sido num curto espaço de tempo, isto na freguesia (perto de Miranda do Douro). Com certeza, para SW que deve ter chovido bem, as nuvens estavam bastante escuras, refiro-me às aldeias mais próximas do Rio Douro.

Entretanto, há 1h30m atrás, avistei alguns relâmpagos a N/NE, um pouco longe, mas que sendo à noite deu para lavar a vista com aqueles "flashs" brancos


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jun 2020 às 04:44)

Que dias fantásticos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2020 às 10:25)

Boas...mais um bom dia de Primavera ...hoje com algumas nuvens e o fresco natural presente  ,com 19.4ºC....muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2020 às 18:24)

Boas...uma boa tarde ,dia bem arejado ,céu limpo ,com 20.2ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2020 às 21:04)

Boas...hoje a frescura natural em força ,céu limpo ,miníma da noite passada foi de 13.4ºC,de momento 14.5ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Jun 2020 às 21:34)

Boa tarde, na Covilhã com 15ºc e máxima de 22.2ºc ,céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.

Manhã e inicio de tarde pela Serra da Estrela, 11ºc pelas 8h em Manteigas com vento moderado, com temperaturas frescas um ventinho moderado e nuvens a acompanhar nem de manga curta me pus.
Hoje a caminhada foi por muitos troços que estão inseridos nas PR de Manteigas(Rotas do javali, do poço do inferno e Poios Brancos) sendo uma das zonas mais belas da Serra e que aconselho a visitarem.

Deixo algumas imagens:

Muitos castanheiros e Pseudotsugas ao inicio










O Poço do Inferno














Belos caminhos









O vale da Ribeira de Leandres









O vale do Zêzere


----------



## Nickname (7 Jun 2020 às 21:37)

*13ºC*, mínima do dia igualada.
O dia foi bem agradável, até fresco quando o vento soprava, a máxima não foi além dos *20.7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2020 às 22:55)

magnusson73 disse:


> Hoje a caminhada foi por muitos troços que estão inseridos nas PR de Manteigas(Rotas do javali, do poço do inferno e Poios Brancos) sendo uma das zonas mais belas da Serra e que aconselho a visitarem.



 Bela caminhada e imagens! Esta zona percorri muitas vezes, mas... já lá vão muitos anos também. É Reconfortante ver que apesar dos vários ataques dos fogos ( e outros) a paisagem ainda mantém o seu encanto.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (8 Jun 2020 às 01:00)

Boa Noite

Este domingo o dia foi ainda mais fresco do que ontem. Apesar de ter estado de manga curta, ainda cheguei a pensar sobre a possibilidade de vestir uma camisola de manga cumprida ou casaco. De manhã, pelas 10h, ainda esteve a chuviscar, sem acumulação, aqui na freguesia (perto de Miranda do Douro). Esteve algum vento, sem nada de fora do normal.

Às 23h estavam 12ºC em Miranda do Douro, mas creio que neste momento estará mais baixo. É bem provável que as temperaturas desçam abaixo dos 10ºC e cheguem aos 6-7ºC devido, também, à força e deslocação do vento de E. Nada melhor do que um bom lume para aquecer a casa 

Entretanto, não muito longe daqui, na região da Sanábria (Espanha (fronteiriça), N de Bragança) as temperaturas podem até se aproximar dos 0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (8 Jun 2020 às 07:24)

Céu limpo, *9.6ºC*

Mínima baixinha hoje, *6.8ºC


2.4ºC* em Várzea da Serra
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ITAROUCA3


----------



## Snifa (8 Jun 2020 às 08:10)

Bom dia, mínima bem fresca para Junho aqui na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro com 7.2°c, neste momento 8.6°c.Ontem ao fim do dia soprava um vento bem intenso e fresquinho, pedindo mesmo um casaco para andar na rua


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2020 às 08:33)

Boas,

Arrefecimento nocturno assinalável. 
A estação de vale Ananda, Covilhã (cota 401 mts)  registou mínima de 3,8 graus.


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Jun 2020 às 08:38)

Bom dia , outra noite fresquinha na Covilhã,  agora com 14.6°c ,vento fraco e céu praticamente limpo.







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2020 às 11:38)

Boas...mais um bom dia de Primavera ,hoje o vento nada a ver com de ontem...mais sossegado ,céu limpo ,com 20.6ºC...muito bom a esta hora .

Dados de ontem 12.5ºC / 21.8ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Jun 2020 às 13:35)

Boas, com 20.6°c na Covilhã, com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco a moderado.

Para nascente:





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (8 Jun 2020 às 13:52)

Mais um bom dia de Junho, com *20.7ºC* e vento fraco, céu bastante nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2020 às 13:56)

Boas...mais uma boa tarde ...parece haver já gente aflita com o regresso do ...que nunca mais chega  ,há Junhos assim ,só que não é todos os anos e seguidos,com a chegadas das nuvens a meio do dia,mais sombra do que sol,com 22.2ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jun 2020 às 16:23)

Cotton clouds.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2020 às 20:24)

Boas...a tarde foi calma e ambiente meio quente ,céu limpo ,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (8 Jun 2020 às 21:48)

*15.2ºC*
Hoje aqueceu mais, *23.3ºC* de máxima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2020 às 22:06)

Boas...noite calma e ligeira brisa ,com 18.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 24.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (9 Jun 2020 às 08:39)

*14.8ºC*, céu limpo.
Noite menos fria, mas ainda abaixo da média, mínima de *9.1ºC*


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Jun 2020 às 08:56)

Bom dia, Covilhã 15.9°c com céu limpo e vento fraco.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2020 às 09:08)

Boas...mais um bom dia de Primavera ,hoje vai aquecer um bocadinho ,com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 19.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (9 Jun 2020 às 11:59)

Mais um dia agradável, *21.1ºC
*
As ervas ainda vão conservando alguma verdura, se choverem uns 50mm para a semana talvez se aguentem relativamente verdes até início de Julho.
*



*


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Jun 2020 às 13:20)

Boa tarde , com 22.7°c e 43%HR na Covilhã, as nuvens apareceram e dominam agora o céu, o vento mantem-se fraco.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2020 às 14:27)

Boas...hoje o sol mais quente ...máxima prevista 27.0ºC ,vamos lá ver se isto volta para valores mais normais ,parece que sim...lá para quinta estarei melhor ,com 25.2ºC e vento fraco,algumas nuvens de passagem .


----------



## Nickname (9 Jun 2020 às 15:42)

*25ºC*
Mais quente que nos últimos dias, alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## Nickname (9 Jun 2020 às 19:50)

Temperatura a descer mais devagar hoje, ainda *20ºC*
Máxima de* 25.1ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2020 às 20:28)

Boas...tarde meio quente ,já começam a retirar chuva ...tanta falta que faz cá ,brisa já a trabalhar ,nuvens altas ,com 20.7ºC...muito bom.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jun 2020 às 21:41)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...tarde meio quente ,já começam a retirar chuva ...tanta falta que faz cá,brisa já a trabalhar ,nuvens altas ,com 20.7ºC...muito bom.


Para junho os valores previstos até nem são maus... 18 mm de média do ensemble no ECMWF faria mais ou menos a média mensal. O GFS prevê valores um pouco mais elevados...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2020 às 21:59)

Boas….bom fresco a rolar ...bom ambiente por casa ,com 18.7ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2020 às 22:01)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Para junho os valores previstos até nem são maus... 18 mm de média do ensemble no ECMWF faria mais ou menos a média mensal. O GFS prevê valores um pouco mais elevados...


Que venha ela .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2020 às 23:37)

Boas...vai descendo ,com 16.9ºC.

dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 26.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2020 às 13:01)

Boas...hoje o burro já manda mais ...não se pode com ele ,a chuva cada vez mais ao largo ,há espera dela...posso esperar sentado ,hoje bruta rega,já estava a pedir,máxima prevista 27.0ºC ,de momento com 24.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2020 às 14:29)

Boas...tarde ...quente que nem um burro ,vento seco ,com 26.2ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2020 às 14:58)

Junto ao rio Sabor, esta manhã, o sensor do carro a bater nos 30ºC aos 400 metros de altitude.












Cerejas e papoilas. 








Agora aqui mais para cima, apenas 22,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2020 às 18:46)

Boas...dia mais quente do mês ...a chuva vai adiando em cada saída ,algumas nuvens ,a brisa já funcional ,venha fresco natural ,com 24.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2020 às 20:19)

Boas...mais um final de tarde com um final feliz ...brisa a correr ,bem que sabe este fresco natural ,céu já limpo e com 21.0ºC...muito bom .


----------



## AnDré (10 Jun 2020 às 20:19)

Nickname disse:


> Céu limpo, *9.6ºC*
> 
> Mínima baixinha hoje, *6.8ºC
> 
> ...


Os 2,4C foi na zona alta da aldeia. Mais baixo a geada foi forte.

Fotografia de uma Nogueira que ficou toda queimada do gelo.

Aqui, ao contrário de outras localidades da região, o granizo não marcou presença. Mas as geadas destes dias já fizeram estragos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2020 às 22:05)

Boas...fresquinho natural já presente ,parece que os próximos dias ainda vão ser mais naturais ,viva o fresco ,com 17.4ºC...muito bom .

dados de hoje 11.3ºC / 27.5ºC .


----------



## Nickname (10 Jun 2020 às 22:33)

AnDré disse:


> Os 2,4C foi na zona alta da aldeia. Mais baixo a geada foi forte.



Impressionante, essa zona mais baixa de Várzea da Serra parece ter potencial para mínimas negativas em Julho/Agosto, talvez até com uma certa frequência, talvez a cada 5 anos, ou a cada 10.


Dia muito parecido com o de ontem por aqui, *25.3ºC *de máxima e *8.6ºC* de mínima.
Por agora segue nos *13.1ºC*


----------



## Nickname (11 Jun 2020 às 09:28)

*11.1ºC*, chuviscos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2020 às 10:28)

Boas...um bom dia de Primavera ,bem arejado ,sol e algumas nuvens ,com 19.1ºC...boa temperatura .


----------



## Nickname (11 Jun 2020 às 10:41)

Já vai começando a acumular, *12ºC*_,_ chuva fraca.
*0.3mm* desde as 0h


----------



## raposo_744 (11 Jun 2020 às 10:55)

chegou o inverno,vento chuviscos e algum frio

Alváres-Góis


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Jun 2020 às 11:08)

Bom dia, na Covilhã 20.4°c , 49%HR com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (11 Jun 2020 às 12:43)

*14.8ºC*
Parou de chover e o Sol já vai espreitando de vez em quando.
Ainda chuviscou durante umas 3 horas, mas o acumlado não foi além dos *0.5mm.*

Nas zonas de Serra( Caramulo, Arada) ainda acumulou entre 3 a 5mm, assim como em Vila Nova de Paiva.


----------



## Nickname (11 Jun 2020 às 14:27)

*16.6ºC*
Céu muito nublado, o vento tem aumentado de intensidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2020 às 15:42)

Boas...este tempo é do melhor ,mais saudável ,desatino com o tempo  pegalhoso e ar quente em volta de mim ,já houve alguns pingos,coisa passageira,e que continue por muito tempo ,mais nublado e com 19.1ºC...maravilha esta temperatura .


----------



## Nickname (11 Jun 2020 às 16:21)

Aqui está a ser um dia bem fresquinho, teve acima dos 16ºC por uma hora +/-, num período onde o Sol brilhou a maior parte do tempo, e onde chegou a atingir os *17.7ºC*
.
Entretanto voltou a fechar o tempo, e já desceu para os* 15.1ºC.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2020 às 18:30)

Boas...tanta chuva agendada para os próximos dias,fico reduzido quase a zero ,gosto mais de chuva do que este temporal de vento ,lá fora sol e nuvens e vai ficando mais fresco ,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (11 Jun 2020 às 19:16)

*13.2ºC*, já menos ventoso.
Chegou a haver uma rajada de 60km/h numa estação wunderground aqui próxima.


----------



## Nickname (11 Jun 2020 às 21:04)

Quem fim de tarde fresquinho!!!
Parece que estamos em finais de Março, *10.8ºC*, e o vento volta a soprar moderado.







Às 20h estava um windchill de 1 a 2ºC no topo do Caramulo e da Arada, 0ºC nas Penhas Douradas.

Houve umas máximas interessantes hoje:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOMAR6
*15.1ºC* a apenas 335m de altitude, no concelho de São Pedro do Sul


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2020 às 22:04)

Boas...tudo mais sossegado quanto ao vento ,alguns restos de nuvens ,a noite vai ficando fresca ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (12 Jun 2020 às 08:24)

*11.2ºC*
*3.6mm* acumulados durante a noite.


----------



## Nickname (12 Jun 2020 às 11:51)

*12.8ºC*
Manhã de pouca chuva, vento fraco a moderado.
*4.3mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2020 às 12:41)

Boas...finalmente chegou alguma chuva pela manhã em forma de aguaceiros  ...cerca das 9.00h da matina ,depois disso já houve alguns momentos de chuva fraca ,céu mais aberto e com 16.6ºC...muito bom .

Dados de ontem 12.0ºC / 20.9ºC.


----------



## Norther (12 Jun 2020 às 13:00)

boas tardes, madrugada e manha com períodos de aguaceiros, por vezes intensos.
Neste momento temos o céu nublado com o sol a espreitar, a temperatura nos 13.8ºC e 74% de hr e uma acumulação de precipitação de 4,5 mm. O vento do quadrante oeste fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Jun 2020 às 13:28)

Boa tarde; 14.3°c na Covilhã, agora com chuva fraca depois de uma manhã de chuviscos.
Tempo mais de fim de inverno do que se fim de primavera.

Para nascente:






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Jun 2020 às 14:00)

Sem chuva na última hora, a temperatura vai subindo, *14.5ºC*, que é também a máxima do dia até ao momento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jun 2020 às 16:20)

Boa tarde, chuva torrencial e trovoada a passar a norte daqui mas muito perto, 12,5mm

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## tomalino (12 Jun 2020 às 16:26)

Célula a formar-se perto de Macedo de Cavaleiros, já cairam pingos grossos:






Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Jun 2020 às 19:39)

*14ºC*, céu muito nublado, vento fraco.
Pouco choveu durante a tarde, acumulado nos* 5.3mm*
Máxima de *16.6ºC

*
Já acima dos 23mm no Mezio, Castro Daire.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jun 2020 às 20:01)

Boa tarde, a chuva por aqui parece que passou, 25,2mm e 16°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2020 às 20:51)

Boas...a tarde foi para limpar...já com céu limpo e vento mais fraco,com 15.0ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Nickname (12 Jun 2020 às 22:45)

*11.3ºC*
Mais um aguaceiro fraco a moderado na última meia hora, *6.6mm* acumulados.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Jun 2020 às 01:25)

Boa Noite

Este dia de sexta-feira foi um dia algo ventoso, especialmente durante a manhã, mas durante o resto do dia foi algo ventoso, perto de Miranda do Douro. Em termos de precipitação/sol, foi um dia misto, dava para fazer uma boa sandes mista  Tanto houve momentos em que chovia com boa intensidade, momentos em que o céu estava nublado, e momentos em que o sol espreitou entre as nuvens. Nesses momentos em que o sol espreitava a tendência de aquecimento era imensa. Mas rapidamente voltou a ficar tapado pelas nuvens. Quanto à temperatura, não passou dos 15,1ºC.

Entretanto, notei que, uma das plantas que está no meu quintal, fortaleceu neste espaço de 2 dias. Não estava à espera que esse crescimento fosse tão rápido em pouco tempo!

Neste momento, tempo bastante fresco, com tendência a arrefecer, é de esperar as temperaturas descerem, possivelmente aos 7-8ºC.

Acumulado de hoje em *7,4 mm.
*
Quanto à velocidade (rajada) do vento, por aqui não passou dos 30 km/h, em Mogadouro aproximou-se dos 40 km/h, mas o destaque vai para Tondela, São Pedro do Sul e Penhas Douradas que se aproximou dos 50 km/h.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jun 2020 às 04:01)

Dia bem fresco e pontuado por aguaceiros fracos e espaçados ao longo do dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2020 às 11:18)

Boas...mais um bom dia de Primavera ...o dia apareceu nublado com algumas abertas para o sol aparecer ,e a vêm quente,dia mais calmo quanto ao vento ,e chuva foi-se ,com 18.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 10.3ºC / 19.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2020 às 15:46)

Boas...o tempo continua embrulhado ,o vento já se fixou de WNW e mais mexido...que dá direito a brisa ,com 20.3ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2020 às 18:25)

Boas...já com boas abertas já algum tempo,sol fez aquecer um bocadinho  o ambiente na rua,e eu a regar ,com 21.1ºC e brisa a passar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2020 às 19:50)

Boas...com sol ...ainda chegou há máxima prevista de 22.0ºC,de momento 19.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2020 às 21:49)

Boas...já com céu limpo  e o vento mais fraco,com 16.1ºC...vai refrescando .

Dados de hoje 11.3ºC / 22.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2020 às 10:25)

Boas...hoje com céu limpo...por enquanto ,a máxima vai subir ,de momento com 19.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2020 às 16:08)

Ontem à noite, em Várzea da Serra, assim que se pôs o sol, ficou um frio...
Mínima de 2,9C, e voltou a gear nos lameiros junto ao rio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2020 às 20:39)

Boas...a tarde de hoje já foi mais quente ,algumas nuvens de passagem pela tarde ,a brisa apareceu a meia da tarde e continua ,céu já limpo e com 18.0ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Nickname (15 Jun 2020 às 14:44)

*19.1ºC*
Mais um dia nublado e sem calor.
Mínima:* 9.7ºC*







Em Várzea da Serra as casa devem estar bem frias novamente(se é que chegaram a aquecer), máxima de 15.1ºC por lá, a mais elevada desde 10 de Junho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2020 às 15:33)

Boas...a alvorada foi de céu limpo e fresco ,a meio da manhã já com nuvens e continua ,hoje mais quente ,a brisa aumentar  que sabe muito bem ,com 24.4ºC.

Dados de ontem  11.7ºC / 24.5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2020 às 18:21)

Nickname disse:


> Em Várzea da Serra as casa devem estar bem frias novamente(se é que chegaram a aquecer), máxima de 15.1ºC por lá, a mais elevada desde 10 de Junho.



Posso dizer que na quarta-feira, quando cheguei, a casa estava a 14ºC. Entretanto a lareira esteve quase sempre acesa até Domingo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2020 às 18:52)

Boas...brisa bem presente ,algumas nuvens ,com 22.4ºC...nada mau .


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Jun 2020 às 21:19)

Boa tarde, com 18.8°c e máxima de 22.5°c na Covilhã, dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2020 às 21:31)

Boas...brisa presente ,nuvens altas ,com 18.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.5ºC / 25.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (15 Jun 2020 às 22:48)

*13.6ºC*, mais uma noite fresca a caminho.
Máxima de *20ºC* certos.

Por aqui também já tenho que andar bem agasalhado dentro de casa, e voltei a dormir com edredon e uma manta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2020 às 09:56)

Boas...a chuva já passou de madrugada ,veio de pantufas para não fazer barulho ,pouca coisa ,já com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 19.4ºC...no horizonte...dias de inferno vão chegar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2020 às 15:23)

Boas...hoje a brisa começou logo a trabalhar em força,a partir do meio da manhã ,pelo céu nuvens e sol ,com 24.2ºC....estar temperaturas a esta hora estão acabar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2020 às 20:55)

Boas...hoje o dia bem arejado e continua ,o céu já passou a limpo ,com 17.8ºC...vai refrescando .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2020 às 16:20)

Boas...mais um bom de dia Primavera ,a brisa continua presente ,com céu limpo ,com 24.2ºC...temperaturas destas a esta hora estão pelo fim .

Dados de ontem 13.8ºC / 25.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2020 às 19:45)

Boas...céu limpo e brisa a passar ,com 21.9ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Jun 2020 às 21:30)

Boa noite, com 19°c na Covilhã e máxima de 22.5°c.
Agora com céu praticamente limpo depois de um dia maioritariamente de parcialmente nublado.

Ao fim da tarde:









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2020 às 22:19)

Boas...brisa a correr ,com 17.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.2ºC / 24.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2020 às 12:26)

Boas...mais uma noite fresca...têm os dias contados ,hoje parece que vai aquecer mais um bocadinho...bom tempo está com os dias contados ,com céu limpo e o vento hoje mais fraco,com 24.1ºC...temperaturas destas a esta hora vão ter os dias contados ,vêm por o ai inferno .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2020 às 14:29)

Boas...como estava previsto,hoje mais quente ,de momento com 26.5ºC...ainda é só o começo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2020 às 20:58)

Boas...primeira tarde ,muitas seguirão daqui para a frente ,brisa vai rolando com 19.8ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2020 às 22:02)

Boas...brisa presente ,com 17.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.5ºC / 27.7ºC .


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2020 às 09:02)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *2,3ºC* em Várzea da Serra.
Mais uma noite de geada...


----------



## Nickname (19 Jun 2020 às 10:52)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Mínima de *2,3ºC* em Várzea da Serra.
> Mais uma noite de geada...




Hoje foi mesmo fria, tive que ir dar uma voltinha de carro de madrugada 
Nem um auriol levei, mas apanhei 5.5ºC aqui em Viseu junto ao rio na radial de Santiago, e 4ºC em Soutulho, já fora da cidade e uns km a jusante.

Abaixo dos 4ºC em muitas estações do distrito da Guarda:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IDISTRIT94
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I09PONTE3
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IRIODE27

Aqui mais em cima a mínima foi de *7.3ºC*, e agora segue nos *18.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2020 às 15:08)

Boas...o sossego têm os dias contados ,hoje é só uma amostra...mais quente hoje ,no horizonte a primeira fornalha do ano a sério ...inferno ,com céu limpo e brisa a querer aparecer ,com 28.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jun 2020 às 15:25)

Dia claramente mais quente que os anteriores, *25.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2020 às 21:49)

Boas...tarde mais quente do mês...já incomodou ...o pior vêm a caminho ,há 24h atrás já estava mais fresco ,com 20.5ºC e a brisa maios fraca hoje .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2020 às 11:29)

Boas...hoje cá temos o diabinho ,e acabou-se o bom tempo ,o tempo volta para trás ,não gosto nada deste gajo ,com 26.8ºC e a máxima prevista 31.0ºC...é demais .

dados de ontem 12.7ºC / 29.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (20 Jun 2020 às 13:32)

*26ºC*, mínima de *8.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2020 às 13:57)

Boas...já sem condições para se andar na rua ,os atrasados mentais...já andam a fazer das suas ,festas e quando mais gente melhor,assim não vamos lá com a pandemia ,nunca mais nos livramos disto,já no escuro por casa,para aguentar o fresco o mais possível ,muita água na rega e a luz nos ACs se poupou nestas 2 semanas,lá fora o perigoso já anda há solta,de momento 29.8ºC e sol doentio.


----------



## Serrano (20 Jun 2020 às 14:43)

23.5°C no Sarzedo, com o sol  a brilhar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2020 às 18:31)

Boas...depois uma tarde já com sinal vermelho ,a brisa já presente e a varrer este ar doentio ,dia mais quente do mês ,amanhã se vai atirar para a máxima do ano,não falha ,com 28.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2020 às 20:28)

Boas...já houve rega manual ,já estava a pedir,o ambiente mais porreiro na rua ,com 23.4ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2020 às 22:01)

Boas...boa noite para arejar a casa...de ontem para hoje já levou com dois graus em cima ,brisa a correr ,com 20.4ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Nickname (20 Jun 2020 às 23:20)

*14.2ºC*
Dia mais quente do mês, máxima de *27.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2020 às 23:20)

Boas...vai refrescando ...de momento 18.6ºC e a brisa presente .

Dados de hoje 15.6ºC / 31.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2020 às 11:33)

Boas...dias de inferno vão chegando ...hoje já conta ,os atrasados mentais novamente a fazer das suas ,haja festas e ajuntamentos ,lá fora o caldeirão já vai aquecendo,máxima prevista 33.0ºC,hoje será para a máxima do ano ,com céu limpo e vento fraco de WNW,com 26.4ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## Nickname (21 Jun 2020 às 13:14)

Casa fresquinha e pronta a aquecer nestes próximos dias.*

25.7ºC*, mínima de *9.4ºC
*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2020 às 14:39)

Boas...tarde ...fornalha já a trabalhar , escuro com ele ,fora daqui nos 30.6ºC ,sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2020 às 18:46)

Boas...ainda na hora perigosa ,não chegou há máxima prevista ,dia mais quente do mês ,há dois que não se vê uma única nuvem ,com 30.6ºC...brisa já em movimento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2020 às 20:50)

Boas...hoje está pior para descer ,ainda com 26.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2020 às 22:14)

Boas...a partir de amanhã e dias seguintes...dias de terror ,a coisa vai ser feia ,a brisa está fraca ,ainda com 24.3ºC .

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 32.4ºC .


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Jun 2020 às 10:40)

Bons dias.

Bom, não há muito a relatar, céu limpo, e hoje devemos começar a ter as primeiras temperaturas de verão. Máxima de 36ºC prevista pelo IPMA, e 38ºC pelo GFS. As boas notícias é que as mínimas ainda vão ligeiramente abaixo dos 20ºC.


----------



## Nickname (22 Jun 2020 às 11:12)

Já nos *29ºC*, ultrapassada a máxima de ontem, *28.8ºC*
A mínima hoje já foi bem amena, *14.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2020 às 11:50)

Boas...já vim a fugir para casa  e no escuro,a primeira noite tropical deste mês e a terceira do ano ,então hoje posso dizer que estamos no inferno ,previsto 36.0ºC...menos 10ºC chegava perfeitamente,é tudo há bruta nossa Senhora ,hoje com vento de ESE quente e seco,abrasa tudo ,com 31.2ºC...hoje vai ser para a máxima do ano.


----------



## Nickname (22 Jun 2020 às 12:55)

*31.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2020 às 14:24)

Boas ,tarde de inferno ,com 35.0ºC...deve estar abrasador lá fora .


----------



## Nickname (22 Jun 2020 às 15:17)

*34.4ºC*, claramente nova máxima anual.
Corre uma ligeira brisa, pelo que podia ser pior!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2020 às 17:55)

Boas...depois de uma sesta ,lá fora ainda está pior do que pintaram ,nova máxima do ano que se esperava  ,tarde de inferno ,com 36.3ºC,não sei como há gente que gosta disto .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2020 às 18:48)

Boas...ainda continua a subir ,deve estar insuportável lá fora ,com 26.7ºC e sem vento .


----------



## Nickname (22 Jun 2020 às 19:46)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...ainda continua a subir ,deve estar insuportável lá fora ,com 26.7ºC e sem vento .



Quem nos dera, que fossem 26.7ºC 

Aqui subiu mais que o esperado(por mim), foi aos *36ºC* de máxima.
Fim de tarde já bem mais agradável, com *30.3ºC
*
Penso que a estação de Santa Comba Dão não está a marcar valores certos, teve uma medição horária de 38.3ºC muito cedo no dia, em clara discrepância com todas as estações vizinhas, claramente exagerado, e não é de hoje...
Esta estação wunderground 1km a Norte de Santa Comba, teve uma máxima de 36.3ºC, claramente mais dentro dos valores das redondezas:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICOUTO1


----------



## Nickname (22 Jun 2020 às 21:24)

*24.1ºC*, sem qualquer brisa.

Com certezas, apenas Penhas Douradas e Caramulinho se escaparam aos 30ºC hoje, no que às estações do ipma deste seguimento diz respeito.

Eventualmente Fajão, Pampilhosa da Serra e Arada, São Pedro do Sul...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2020 às 21:26)

Boas...parece já haver condições para ir há rua ,está na hora da rega ,já vai correndo algum vento,ainda com 29.3ºC...mais uma subida de temperatura por casa .


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2020 às 21:44)

Várzea da Serra chegou pela primeira vez aos 30ºC este ano.
Máxima de 30,3ºC.
A mínima também foi a mais elevada até ao momento: 11,4ºC


----------



## Nickname (22 Jun 2020 às 22:59)

O ritmo de descida abrandou bem, ainda *22.2ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2020 às 23:08)

Boas...ambiente ainda bastante morno na rua ,ligeira brisa de NNW,está na hora de abrir as janelas,temperatura mais alta em casa do que na rua ,com 26.4ºC...amanhã nova dose .

Dados de hoje 21.2ºC / 37.4ºC .


----------



## huguh (22 Jun 2020 às 23:42)

dia bastante quente e abafado.. na farmácia ao lado o termómetro esteve nos 35ºC
trabalhar num café e de máscara o dia todo com esta brasa, não é fácil!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jun 2020 às 01:33)

Bom, por aqui está de volta o bafo. Estive todo o dia em casa pelo que não tive de enfrentar o calor a sério mas a verdade é que em 24 horas a temperatura em casa subiu praticamente 4 graus centígrados.


----------



## Nickname (23 Jun 2020 às 11:14)

Já *32ºC*, estou para ver onde isto vai parar hoje 
Mínima de* 15.2ºC
*

*36.5ºC *de máxima ontem na estação do ipma de Viseu, amplitude de 23.6ºC.

A estação de Santa Comba Dão marcou um valor claramente excessivo, 39.6ºC, quando tanto Mortágua como a estação wunderground mais próxima da cidade tiveram máxima de 36.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2020 às 11:40)

Boas...mais um dia o turra a atacar ...noite tropical e forte ,não baixou dos 23.8ºC ,sol doentio ,lá fora já canta nos 31.6ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Jun 2020 às 13:04)

Boa tarde,  céu limpo na Covilhã e algumas nuvens sobre a Serra.
Com 32.8°c no auriol a 610mts.a estação do aeródromo(ipma) tem debitado alguns dados desde a semana passada, máxima de ontem de 35.6°c que será também a deste ano.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (23 Jun 2020 às 13:52)

*35.5ºC*, hoje está insuportável, já que a brisa é quase inexistente.
Máxima de ontem à vista!!

Temperaturas às 14h:






Hoje o calor está mais para o interior.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2020 às 14:26)

Boas..e bem que estava há beira mar hoje ...em vez estar rodeado de ar  e sem se conseguir respirar ,sem condições ,hoje já vê algumas nuvens ,do calor infernal que faz sentir,com 36.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (23 Jun 2020 às 17:36)

Temperatura em queda, *34.1ºC*
Acabou por não chegar ao valor de ontem, *35.8ºC* de máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2020 às 18:50)

Boas...mais uma tarde inferno e continua ,nova máxima do ano ,alguns restos de nuvens ,já com algum vento de WNW e quente ,com 35.5ºC .


----------



## Nickname (23 Jun 2020 às 21:08)

*21.8ºC*, tudo aberto para arejar!!
A casa aqueceu bem nestes dois diazitos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2020 às 22:03)

Boas...vento de WNW...ainda está a fazer pouco efeito ,por casa sauna ,com 28.2ºC .

Dados de hoje 23.8ºC / 37.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2020 às 00:44)

Boas...por aqui ainda com 25.5ºC ...mais uma noite tropical .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2020 às 07:57)

Boas...finalmente uma manhã com frescura natural ,nublado e com 16.6ºC ...não houve noite tropical .


----------



## Norther (24 Jun 2020 às 08:22)

Bom dia, manhã fresca com céu limpo com 16ºC. Ontem registei uma temperatura máxima de 37.2ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2020 às 10:38)

27,6ºC às 10h05 em Várzea da Serra!
Muito calor para a hora e o lugar que é.

A mínima foi de 11,6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (24 Jun 2020 às 10:56)

Que maravilha hoje, nevoeiro bem cerrado, *16.2ºC

Viseu(cidade)* teve nova máxima anual ontem, com* 36.9ºC*

Temperaturas às 11h, grande contraste provocado pelo nevoeiro:


----------



## Tonton (24 Jun 2020 às 11:22)

AnDré disse:


> 27,6ºC às 10h05 em Várzea da Serra!
> Muito calor para a hora e o lugar que é.
> 
> A mínima foi de 11,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2020 às 11:41)

Boas...por enquanto bem bom ,nada parecido com os últimos dois dias ,com céu limpo,só falta a chuva prometida  nos modelos,com 25.6ºC...isto sim é que é verão .


----------



## pe5cinco5 (24 Jun 2020 às 13:45)

Bom dia

Ontem, apesar da temperatura ter tocado nos 35ºC em Miranda do Douro, é certo que pelas 18h se começaram a formar nuvens e a temperatura desceu um pouco, ficando o ambiente muito mais estável 

Já hoje, acordei com o céu muito nublado, sendo que pelas 10h30m houve uns relâmpagos bem fortes a S de Miranda, inclusive estava eu dentro de casa e vi um clarão branco ao pé da janela, sendo que pouco tempo depois começou a chover, e bem, com força. Voltou o cheiro a terra molhada!!

Tempo estável, apesar de ligeiramente abafado, fruto da humidade, com 22,3ºC. Muito melhor do que ontem, venha mais para refrescar estas terras ricas em agricultura!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2020 às 14:25)

Boas....por anda a chuva prometida ,lá fugiu tudo para a Espanha ,agora já vai aquecendo ,ontem a esta hora estava metido inferno ,com 30.4ºC e algum vento de SWW.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (24 Jun 2020 às 16:14)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas....por anda a chuva prometida ,lá fugiu tudo para a Espanha ,agora já vai aquecendo ,ontem a esta hora estava metido inferno ,com 30.4ºC e algum vento de SWW.



Só se for aí... Aqui no nordeste transmontano, há algum tempo que ameaça, com rajadas moderadas de vento.

Desde há algum tempo atrás que se ouve relâmpagos ao longe, e eis a diferença entre o tempo a Oeste (céu limpo) e a Nordeste (céu bastante escuro), com vento a soprar moderado/forte. Está a ameaçar.







Azul a W/SW.
Escuro a N/NE.






Neste momento estão 23ºC numa estação amadora daqui perto, a notável freguesia de *Palaçoulo*, conhecida pelo fabrico popular de facas artesanais (cutelaria).

Pode haver festa mais daqui a bocado!

Situação às 16h no radar de Arouca:






UPDATE: Começa agora a cair as primeiras pingas, grossas!


---------------------

*Aonde é que está o aviso meteorológico do IPMA para o distrito de Bragança no âmbito da trovoada??*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jun 2020 às 16:34)

Bamos todos a Miranda
Alhá hemos de çcarregar,
An chegando a l outra banda
Nós tenemos que dissipar. 







pe5cinco5 disse:


> *Aonde é que está o aviso meteorológico do IPMA para o distrito de Bragança no âmbito da trovoada??*


Ls mirandeses son duros, nun percisan d'abisos!


----------



## pe5cinco5 (24 Jun 2020 às 16:39)

Bola de granizo apanhada há instantes, perto de Miranda do Douro


----------



## pe5cinco5 (24 Jun 2020 às 16:42)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bamos todos a Miranda
> Alhá hemos de çcarregar,
> An chegando a l outra banda
> Nós tenemos que dissipar.
> ...




Pena é que eu não sou do tempo típico em que se falava fluentemente Mirandês por estas bandas, mas é sempre bom recordar 

Off-topic:

Noto alguma diferença, sentimento de frieza/inveja, por vezes, entre Miranda e Bragança... É certo que na Idade Média a grande capital desta região era Miranda do Douro, mas entretanto passou para Bragança, até aos dias de hoje.



-----------------------


Pessoal, isto é incrível, não param os ruídos de trovões ao redor, é constante, espaçamentos de segundos quase inexistentes!


----------



## pe5cinco5 (24 Jun 2020 às 17:11)

*Situação do radar das 17h00m






Radar de Arouca






Continuam os ruídos de trovões quase constantes*


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2020 às 17:17)

Reflectividade do radar de Arouca, últimas 24 horas, até às 16:00utc de hoje:


Os topos das células parecem ultrapassar os 16 Km de altitude.

13 mm numa estação Netatmo de Zamora (Ledesma)


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2020 às 17:32)

Célula maior com eco roxo a noroeste de Mogadouro, movimento geral para NNE:











Intensa actividade eléctrica associada a esta célula.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2020 às 17:54)

A estação no aeródromo de Mogadouro dá conta de 16,8mm acumulados.
O timelapse das duas webcams está espectacular. 
http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=en&station_id=33


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jun 2020 às 18:22)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *Aonde é que está o aviso meteorológico do IPMA para o distrito de Bragança no âmbito da trovoada??*



O estagiário que andou a lá a colocar avisos laranja/vermelho no dia 31 de Maio já foi mandado embora.


----------



## Nickname (24 Jun 2020 às 18:30)

Aqui o tempo ainda abriu, mas a máxima não foi além dos* 23.1ºC*

Agora já vai descendo com *22ºC* e corre uma brisa bem fresquinha.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jun 2020 às 18:39)

*24.1mm* em Miranda do Douro entre as 16h e as 17h. 

A temperatura desceu de 30,7ºC para 17ºC.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jun 2020 às 19:38)

AnDré disse:


> A estação no aeródromo de Mogadouro dá conta de 16,8mm acumulados.
> O timelapse das duas webcams está espectacular.
> http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=en&station_id=33



Familiares na Aldeia de Azinhoso ( a 500m do aeródromo) falam em chuvada monumental ( com autênticos rios a escorrer pelas ruas de maior inclinação na Aldeia) e forte trovoada, dois frames da web cam mostram uma coluna de chuva impressionante e muito densa em aproximação, um autêntico desabar do céu:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2020 às 19:40)

Boas...algum bafo  pela tarde....hoje foi melhor de servir ,céu limpo,com 29.7ºC e alguma brisa já correr .


----------



## Snifa (24 Jun 2020 às 19:50)

Miranda do Douro:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2020 às 21:15)

Boas...hoje há direito há brisa ...vai varrendo o ar quente ,janelas e portas abertas para entrar o fresco natural ,com 24.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (24 Jun 2020 às 21:32)

A noite segue já bem fresca, *16ºC*


----------



## Tonton (24 Jun 2020 às 23:23)

A história gráfica do temporal em Miranda do Douro.
Note-se o tombo na temperatura...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2020 às 23:30)

Boas...tudo camo ...ligeira brisa ,com 21.2ºC...nada mau .

Dados de hoje 16.0ºC / 31.7ºC .


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2020 às 00:03)

Reflectividade do radar de Arouca, desde ontem, dia 23, até hoje, 24, às 22:30 utc.


Os registos das estações oficiais e até das amadoras são escassos. Pelas estimativas de radar dos acumulados, haverá valores pontuais superiores a 40 mm/h.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Jun 2020 às 05:24)

Noite/madrugada maravilhosamente fresca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2020 às 08:18)

Boas...mais uma manhã de frescura natural ,alguma neblina ,com 15.9ºC...muito bom para o corte da relva .


----------



## Nickname (25 Jun 2020 às 10:25)

*15ºC*
Mais uma manhã encoberta, chuviscos muito ligeiros mas persistentes, está tudo molhado, com *0.3mm *acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2020 às 11:53)

Boas...já com céu limpo ,por enquanto vai nos 25.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (25 Jun 2020 às 13:37)

*17.7ºC*
Tudo encoberto ainda, mas já sem chuviscos e a visibilidade aumentou um bocado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2020 às 14:30)

Boas ...temperatura ainda amena ,mas o turra não se pode encarar com ele ...grande pedra que que gajo dá ,com 29.4ºC,algumas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2020 às 18:42)

Boas...sol ainda a fazer moça ,vento de W ainda ,com 30.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (25 Jun 2020 às 20:44)

*17.1ºC*
Dia muito parecido com o de ontem, com o Sol a aparecer por voltas das 15h

Máxima de *23.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2020 às 20:54)

Boas...frescura natural já a correr ,janelas abertas a varrer o ar ,com 23.6ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2020 às 23:05)

Boas...uma boa noite cheia de frescura ,melhor ambiente por casa ,com 19.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 30.9ºC .


----------



## Nickname (25 Jun 2020 às 23:37)

Temperatura a estagnar por esta altura, tal como ontem, *13.6ºC*


----------



## Albifriorento (26 Jun 2020 às 10:38)

Bons dias.

Sol a meia luz, muitas nuvens altas no céu, fresco e a temperatura já a subir. Não há frio algum, vamos a ver hoje.


----------



## Nickname (26 Jun 2020 às 10:52)

Mais uma manhã parecida com as últimas, mas hoje as nuvens estão mais altas, e a temperatura um pouco mais alta, *16.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2020 às 11:25)

Boas...bom dia de verão ...noite e madrugada mais fresca ,nuvens altas,com 23.3ºC...nada mau .


----------



## Nickname (26 Jun 2020 às 13:26)

Hoje o Sol chegou mais cedo, céu pouco nublado, *22.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2020 às 14:30)

Boas ...chegou a tarde e já vai aquecendo ,máxima prevista 28.0ºC,nuvens altas e algum vento,de momento com 26.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2020 às 17:30)

Boas ...já com céu limpo...a máxima prevista foi atingida,algum vento de WNW,com 26.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2020 às 22:44)

Boas...mais uma noite com rendimento...cheia de frescura natural ,bom ambiente por casa,com 19.1ºC...nada mau .

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC / 28.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2020 às 10:15)

Boas...hoje já arranca a segunda fase de ...máxima prevista 30.0ºC ,alguns restos de nuvens ,com 22.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2020 às 22:27)

Boas...hoje o dia ainda passou bem no crivo ,a partir de amanhã já nada será igual ,ficou longe da máxima prevista ,de momento com 22.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.5ºC / 28.9ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (28 Jun 2020 às 02:09)

19.9°C // 64%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2020 às 10:17)

Boas ...acabou-se o bom tempo ...o turrra hoje ao ataque ,já vamos nos 25.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2020 às 12:10)

Boas...o gajo lá de cima começa a dar nas vistas ...máxima prevista 33.0ºC ,lá fora 28.3ºC e por casa no geral 25.0ºC...já no escuro .


----------



## Nickname (28 Jun 2020 às 14:59)

Dia quente hoje, *28.1ºC*

Mínima de *12.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2020 às 15:24)

Boas ...tarde inferno ,lá fora já nem há sombra se deve estar bem ,com 31.9ºC .


----------



## Serrano (28 Jun 2020 às 15:27)

Tarde de sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 27°C  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2020 às 18:56)

Boas...por aqui ainda hora perigosa ...algum vento quente e seco ,e bem que se estava há beira mar ,essa gente nem sabem o bem que têm há porta nos dias de inferno ,por aqui no escuro e lá fora ainda nos 30.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2020 às 21:09)

Boas...o turra já desapareceu no horizonte ,para já haver condições para sair há rua ,está na hora da rega ,brisa a correr e com 25.8ºC...bem melhor .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2020 às 22:26)

Boas....fresquinho fresquinho só no meu quintal depois de uma boa rega ...parece vir por ai mais uns dias de inferno ...pior que o dia de hoje ,brisa a trabalhar e janelas abertas ,com 23.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 33.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2020 às 12:00)

Boas ...dia de inferno ...já vim a fugir da rua para casa ,turra já não se pode com ele ,máxima prevista 35.0ºC ...é mesmo há bruta,já vai nos 30.5ºC...temperatura tropical esta noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2020 às 13:38)

Boas...tarde inferno ,sol doentio ,com 32.5ºC ,vai a caminho da máxima .


----------



## Nickname (29 Jun 2020 às 17:08)

Muito quente hoje, *31.4ºC*, com céu limpo e vento praticamente nulo.

Mínima de *12.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2020 às 20:21)

Boas...mais uma de inferno ...de momento ainda só ar quente ...máxima prevista bateu em cheio ,com 31.0ºC .


----------



## Norther (29 Jun 2020 às 20:56)

Boa tarde, dia quente por aqui, temperatura chegou aos 35ºC, neste momento estão 26,5ºC com vento muito fraquinho, por vezes se nota uma brisa, com 54% hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2020 às 22:06)

Boas...amanhã nova dose de inferno ,já sente o ar mais fresco ,mais uma noite tropical ,temperatura ainda em alta ,com 26.4ºC...em casa sauna.

dados de hoje 20.1ºC / 34.9ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (30 Jun 2020 às 01:41)

25.3°C // 43%Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2020 às 09:26)

Boas ....mais um dia perigoso ,máxima prevista 35.0ºC ,hoje já vai lançada ,de momento nos 27.0ºC  e nada se mexe .


----------



## Nickname (30 Jun 2020 às 11:06)

Já nos* 29.3ºC *
Noite bem amena, mínima de *15.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2020 às 13:35)

Boas ...mais uma tarde de inferno ,que saudades de uma boa rega ,sol doentio e vento  e seco,com 33.6ºC...no escuro .


----------



## Nickname (30 Jun 2020 às 14:27)

*32.1ºC*, o vento sopra fraco a moderado, sempre alivia ligeiramente a sensação de calor.


----------



## Dan (30 Jun 2020 às 18:00)

Trovoada em desenvolvimento a sudoeste daqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2020 às 18:28)

Boas...mais um dia de secura  e ,no horizonte não há melhorias ,tirando os dois próximos dias ,a partir dai é só dias de inferno,a tarde com algum vento,mas ainda quente e de momento com 32.1...vai descendo.


----------



## Tonton (30 Jun 2020 às 18:49)

Dan disse:


> Trovoada em desenvolvimento a sudoeste daqui.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (30 Jun 2020 às 20:07)

Dan disse:


> Trovoada em desenvolvimento a sudoeste daqui.



Confirmo! Começou a precipitar há instantes perto de Miranda do Douro 






Depois de um dia de calor, bom para refrescar o ambiente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2020 às 21:51)

Boas...já há condições para ir há rua ...janelas abertas e portas ,para varrer o ar quente ,está na hora da rega,com 24.9ºC e alguma brisa.


----------



## Nickname (30 Jun 2020 às 22:06)

Jé bem agradável na rua, com *17.2ºC*

Máxima de* 33ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2020 às 23:39)

Boas...hoje o fresquinho está presente ,brisa a correr ,com 21.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.5ºC / 34.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (1 Jul 2020 às 09:09)

*17ºC*, tudo encoberto, por volta das 7h30 chuviscava muito ligeiramente.

Mínima de *14.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2020 às 13:50)

Boas ...mais um dia de inferno ...máxima prevista 32.0ºC ,era ...já vou nos 32.2ºC...dias de terror vão chegar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2020 às 20:25)

Boas...hoje brisa a correr ,máxima prevista foi ultrapassada ,mais uma tarde de inferno ,de momento com 26.3ºC...nunca mais chove .


----------



## Norther (2 Jul 2020 às 19:36)

Boas tardes, temperatura agora na minha estação 24.4ºC, 42%HR, vento fraco SW 2,5 Km/h.
A máxima foi de 25.3ºC e mínima de 14.3ºC.


----------

